# Mondfest guid



## $torm (14. Februar 2010)

was ist das denn? ein herber Datenbank fehler, egeal von wo aus ich auf den mondfestguid zugreifen will, erhalte ich die Meldung Datenbankfehler. nicht sehr schön!


----------



## Nebola (14. Februar 2010)

Pech gehabt!


----------



## Frostwyrmer (14. Februar 2010)

Cookies löschen, vielleicht gehts dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flymo01 (14. Februar 2010)

Also bei mir läufts. 

Schönen Abend noch 




Flymo


----------



## Morticians (14. Februar 2010)

versuchs mal ohne guid das macht mehr spaß.


----------



## $torm (14. Februar 2010)

vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Antworten


----------



## MadMarlboro (14. Februar 2010)

naja außer wo die urahnen genau steh'n (koordinaten) braucht man keine guide.

für omen reichts wenn man im lichtschein bei seiner leiche steht, damit schließ man die quest "elunes segen" auch ab.
 und die urahnen stehn immer im/beim jeweiligen allianz/horde-posten im angeführten gebiet.

viel spaß beim fest!


----------



## Lich Dragon (14. Februar 2010)

MadMarlboro schrieb:


> und die urahnen stehn immer im/beim jeweiligen allianz/horde-posten im angeführten gebiet.
> 
> viel spaß beim fest!



Nicht wirklich manschmal stehn die auch Irgendwo außerhalb eines Posten.^^


----------



## Dark_Lady (15. Februar 2010)

Ich frag mich grade, wozu man beim Mondfest nen guide brauchst? Die Aufgaben erklären sich alle prima von selber, man muss nur lesen können.

Die Urahnen selber geben immer Auskunft, wo man die nächsten Urahnen findet, abgesehen davon stehen die auch mitsamt Koordinaten in Mob Map drin...


----------



## Fremder123 (15. Februar 2010)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> Ich frag mich grade, wozu man beim Mondfest nen guide brauchst?


Na um krampfhaft nen Grund zu haben, hier nen Thread aufzumachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Btw.: Gibt man die Urahnen direkt bei google ein, bekommt man jeden z.B. in der buffed-Datenbank direkt auf dem goldnen Teller serviert. Aber das ist wahrscheinlich schon wieder zu anstrengend...


----------



## reappy (15. Februar 2010)

MadMarlboro schrieb:


> naja außer wo die urahnen genau steh'n (koordinaten) braucht man keine guide.



Und die Koords im Guide sind eh zum vergessen.
Die beschreibung zum Mob in Maraudon is schrott,
zu dem In den eastern Palguelands stimmen die Koords nicht.
Der in Gun Drak steht beim Golem Boss und nicht bei Eck
usw., usf.


----------

